# Brandschutz fuer private Server - Eure Erfahrung?



## exitboy (26. April 2008)

Hallo,

hab in meiner Wohnung ne private kleine Serverfarm, vier Rechner die alle 24h an sind. Ja ich hab auch schonmal an nen auslagern gedacht, geht jedoch momentan nicht.

1. Habt Ihr schon einmal Erfahrungen mit einem Serverbrand gemacht oder technischen defekten, die als moegliche Folge einen Wohnungsbrand ausloesen koennen (Switches die Brennen, billige Verteilersteckdosen oder Netzteile ...?) Wo kann man da an qualitaet sparen, wo sollte man es besser bleiben lassen?

2. Koennt Ihr was an Schutz empfehlen, dass ein Feuer/Kurzschluss Risiko eindaemmt?

3. Kennt Ihr private Feuerloeschsysteme, die in eine Wohnung eingebaut werden koennen, zugleich aber preiswert zu erwerben sind
Nen Schaumfeuerloescher hab ich zwar, nur bringt mir der wenig, wenn ich nich da bin. Automatisch starten, am besten ohne perl script sollte es koennen


----------



## LL0rd (29. April 2008)

Hi,

auch ich habe zu Hause zwei Server stehen, die 24/7 arbeiten, mein Desktop PC ist vll. mal einen Tag die Woche ausgeschaltet. Gefährliche Defekte an der Hardware hatte ich bisher nur ein einziges Mal, es lag am Netzteil eines Servers. Hat man es vom Stromnetz getrennt und dann angeschlossen, war alles Ok, hatte man aber die Soft Off Funktion benutzt und den Server anschließend gestartet, so wurde das Netzteil immer heißer und heißer. Man merkt es sofort, es riecht nach verbranntem Staub. Hab dann die Quelle gesucht und unglücklicherweise das Netzteil dabei berührt. War schon schmerzhaft.

Ein Kollege von mir hatte auch bereits Erfahrungen mit Fehlern. Er hat sich eine Nagelneue APC USV Anlage geholt, hat den Server angeschlossen und wollte mal ausprobieren, ob das Ding funktioniert. Hat dann die Sicherung rausgenommen, sodass die USV einen Server betreibt. Tja, aus der USV kam dann rauch hoch.

Generell kann ich dir drei Sachen sagen:

a) Auch Qualitätsprodukte haben manchmal Fehler, davor ist man nie sicher. Aber ich verwende grundsätzlich Geräte / Hardware namenhafter Hersteller, so habe ich die Sicherheit, dass im Falle eines Falles ich alles dafür getan habe, um einen Schaden zu verhindern. 

b) Ein Rechner brennt nur sehr schlecht. Es ist ein geschlossenes System, das nur einige Lüfter hat, um die Luft von außen zu beziehen. Wenn du jetzt ein gutes Server Gehäuse hast, das nicht aus Plastik, sondern Metall besteht, wird sich das Feuer nicht ausbreiten können. Eine Feuerfeste Unterlage ist dabei eine große Hilfe

c) Rauchmelder reagieren nur sehr spät auf solche Gefahren. Aber die Gefahren kann man schon früher erkennen. Es gibt diverse Tools, die eine Server überwachen können. Und wenn man einen Rechnerausfall merkt, dann schaut man nach, was los ist. Es empfiehlt sich jedoch immer einen Kohlenstoff / Kohlensäure Feuerlöscher im Haus zu haben.


----------

